# Sticky  ***The Reputation System*** Everyone Read



## M_D

*The Reputation System*​
We as the Staff have noticed a growing number of people taking advantage of the Reputation System as of late so we thought we would create this thread to help you more understand the reasons behind Rep and the do's and donts of posting Positive and Negative Reps

The Reputation System:
The system is in place for members to Positive Rep members of the forum for making good posts/threads on the forum and for going above and beyond what a normal member is asked to contribute by going out and finding vids, articles, news dealing with subject matter that the forum thrives on. There is also Negative Reps that you can place on members, this function is in place for you to Neg Rep trollish, incoherent posts/threads that do not fit into the forums criteria and or hurts the forum.

*The Reputation System is still part of the forum though and in such you must follow forum rules when giving out a Pos/Neg rep to someone. * We have been a little relaxed on monitoring the reputation system and for that we apologize. From now on though forum rules and guidelines will be enforced in the rep system, with that being said any Pos/Neg Reputation that is given and does not fall into the forums guidelines of acceptable behavior/subject matter will now be subject to Warnings and Infractions 

****Insulting, abusive, racist language will not be tolerated when giving people Pos/Neg reps anymore so please next time you are clicking on those little scales think about what you are going to write before you send rep the other members way.

Signing a Negative Rep with someone elses name is also a trend that will have harsher punishments from this day forth, Posting someone elses name on a Rep is Trollish/Forum Disruptions and will be infracted. There is no reasons for signing someone elses name so dont do it. 

Complaining about Negative Reps in forum threads and/or posting asking who neg reped me ..ect is also looked down upon. *If you want to know who Pos/Neg Repped you upgrade to a Lifetime Membership and seeing who left you reputation points is revealed for every rep is one of the many perks of upgrading*


----------

